# the other "F word"



## lostboy (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah, i stole the title... as some of you probly know, my lil buddies dont swim well, but the last couple relationships i've been in ive been priveledged enough to play the role of "dad" at least for a little while. i was there when Dezzy was born on sept 29th, he just turned 4 months. now im 86'd from the relationship & lost the title of "dad". it fucking sucks, i helped name him & have been there from the begining. i can get over the girl, but i've grown attached to the little man. i know i'm ranting as i sit here my last hours feeding him in a house that fema pays for, its just gonna feel so empty on the streets of austin a couple thousand miles away from what id come to think of as my family. not sure if my usual coping method if 211 & bourbon will work this time...


----------



## freedude2012 (Feb 1, 2012)

i know the feelin man i got youngins out there too and for one of them im still dad and i miss the hell outa himand he jus turnd 5 the ones i was riped out and kicked of their lives but i can say that attachment will always be there and ive fornd that the best was of copin is a pic if ya have one thats what i do. jus dont dwell shit jus gos south in ur head insted jus remember that you helped create the most beautiful thing in the world YOUR lil man.


----------



## Mouse (Feb 2, 2012)

So what did you do to get kicked out of the "family" huh? Sorry, but I know you.. there's always a lot more to your story than what makes you sound like the victim....


----------



## BrokenBoxcarNate (Feb 9, 2012)

we are just what we are try not to fite yourself.


----------

